# Trail cam pics from GR area



## rtj1981 (Oct 29, 2005)

My brother works for a local landscape company and called me yesterday and said that something tore up a bunch of beehives at a tree farm they were working at that day. I went out there and set up my trail cam and when we went back this morning we saw this picture...














We were pretty sure it was a bear(s) because we could see tracks left in the snow and there were claw marks on the honey comb. The picture was taken between Cascade and Lowell near the intersection of Snow ave. and Cascade rd. if your familiar with the area. 

Is this something the DNR would want to know about? I know bears are becoming more and more prevalent around here.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Sent you a PM... Nice bear !!!


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

I have pictures of a large bear from that area and a little south. I have my Bee Hives South East of Lowell.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Wow! That's not too far from me. I've heard rumors of a bear or two around the Foremost property.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

That's really nice to see. Not them tearing up the hives but thier southern movment. You should contact our states bear biologists Dwaye Etter or Adam Bump at 1-517-641-4903. I am sure they would like to fit this bear with a collar if possible.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Just read your post. Heading that way this morning to go pheasant hunting. Better wash the honey off my hands from my english muffins.


----------



## rtj1981 (Oct 29, 2005)

Musket said:


> That's really nice to see. Not them tearing up the hives but thier southern movment. You should contact our states bear biologists Dwaye Etter or Adam Bump at 1-517-641-4903. I am sure they would like to fit this bear with a collar if possible.


It is really nice to see, we were pretty surprised to see that picture. I actually called Mr. Etter and left him a message with my info, I found his name in an Mlive article. In the article he says that they have been trying to trap and collar a bear in the Lowell area that has been getting into bee hives, so I'm assuming that it's the same bear. I left my camera out there and my brother is going to check it again on Monday so hopefully there will be more pictures. 



Here's the article:

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2011/10/sighting_raises_more_questions.html


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes it is interesting that Bears are moving farther south. I have property in Newaygo County when I first got never heard about any Bears in the area. But about 8 years ago go my first Bear Picture on one of my Trail Cams and the last 2 years in June I have got a single picture of two bears together which I am told is their mating time. Them moving south is good to know since the DNR does not have any true bear numbers in the state except a rough number in a BMU. Was lookinmg to hunt my property for Bear but can't get any bear numbers from the DNR to know if I have a decent opportunity or not. But I do have over points now. Still not sure if it is worth it.

Newaygo1


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

There has always been a good bear population in Newaygo county. I have heard there are less now than in previous years. 2 were spotted on the neighbors feeder yesterday at 1:30pm and my Dad saw one this morning muzzy hunting in my blind. :yikes: I thought they would be out by now but apparently not. DMU 262


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

A friend of mine has a "Deer Lease" a few miles NW of White Cloud and got trail cam pics of a sow with triplets in one of their food plots. They have also had their feeder turned over a number of times this year. FRANK


----------



## rtj1981 (Oct 29, 2005)

Big Brown said:


> There has always been a good bear population in Newaygo county. I have heard there are less now than in previous years. 2 were spotted on the neighbors feeder yesterday at 1:30pm and my Dad saw one this morning muzzy hunting in my blind. :yikes: I thought they would be out by now but apparently not. DMU 262


When I talked to the biologist with the DNR he told me to keep an eye out for it and let him know if I hear about anybody finding it hibernating. He did say that one thing they have noticed with bears in the Southern LP is that they tend to hibernate later due to the abundance of food, especially if the weather stays mild.


----------



## RiverBelle (Mar 21, 2009)

My sis hit a small bear this summer, in Cedar SPrings, 15 miles north of GR (still Kent County). It ran off, as she was able to brake and just bump it. but she had bear hair in the grille.


----------

